# SCARM - tried it with mixed results



## angelfj1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello, 

Came across this software last night and tries the free version. I was attracted to this because I wanted to optimize my layout for the available space. I tried to model some of the layouts in my original AF booklet. Except for one very basic oval, it did not properly model the plan. 

As an example, http://www.americanflyerexpress.com/American-Flyer-Express/American-Flyer-Page-Graphics/American-Flyer-Instruction-Manual/American-Flyer-Instruction-Manuals-PDF-Files/American%20Flyer%201947%20Instruction%20Manual.pdf

After entering the exact number of elements, e.g. whole and half, straight and curved, switches, etc, the software did not produce a closed track circuit. Has anyone else encountered this problem?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

eh, its about as accurate as it really needs to be.
you can fudge things a little once you actually get to laying track.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

That is expected, especially when assembling track plans from the old books. I have explained that here:

*Tracks Do Not Match/Connect As Shown in a Given Layout Plan*

As a result, just use the books for assembling the old plans as shown (they will fit) and software for making new plans (they will also fit).

If you still want to reproduce the old plans using a CAD software (no matter SCARM or other), you need to practice more and to get familiar with the joining tolerances and manual adjusting of the tracks in the plan in order to obtain all joins in the project as shown in the books.

Happy New Year! 

Mixy


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

angelfj1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Came across this software last night and tries the free version. I was attracted to this because I wanted to optimize my layout for the available space. I tried to model some of the layouts in my original AF booklet. Except for one very basic oval, it did not properly model the plan.
> 
> ...


Be aware that some of the plans as drawn in the manual won't line up with the track. Plan 22 is one example, on the left side of the plan curved switches didn't exist so 2 full and 1 half curve will not make a 90 degree turn. I have used scarm and find it works fine designing plans with original Flyer track. Hope this helps.


----------

